# Icelandic: margar spurningar



## AndersH

Ég er að lesa Dauða trúðsins eftir Arna Þórarinsson og ákvað að rauna að skilja hvert orð í kafla 7. Hérna er byrjun (3 bls.); það sem er eftir þegar ég er búinn að fletta upp öllum orðum í orðabókinni. Get Getur einhver þýtt þetta?

1) "á meðan hann ræsti út fasteignasalann" (á meðan hvað?)
2) "að raunveruleikinn sé öllum opinn meðan húsrúm leyfir." (Ha?)
3) "á meðan hann lýkur sér af." (ljúka sér af?)
4) "Náfölt en blámað andlitið..." (náfölt?)
5) "Í gulleitri næturbirtunni, sem berst inn um glugann..." (berst?)
6) "Sköpin eru rökuð." (Þetta er dauð kona sem liggur í baðker. Hvað eru sköp hennar?)
7) "Dökkir taumar liggja niður eftir þeim og hafa lekið ofan i vatnið." (hvað er "lekið" nákvæmlega?)

Explanation in English and/or förklaring på svenska tas tackamt emot.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Geturðu að skrifa spurningin á ensku? Èg skill ekki spurningin


*1) "á meðan hann ræsti út fasteignasalann" (á meðan hvað?)*

'fasteignasala' er kvenkyn, því 'fasteignasalan', nei? Hmm ég skill ekki...
Ég uppgafst...

Sorry, thought I might have understood something but it's all too complex for me right now


----------



## butra

fasteignasalann: masc sing acc plus article. the real estate agent.
fasteignasali: real estate agent


----------



## Magb

Do you have a dictionary? It seems like you've got a good grip of Icelandic grammar and that most of your questions are of the "what does this word mean" variety. There are several dictionaries available on the web; personally I use this dictionary.

I'll try to answer your questions, but mostly as a matter of practice on my own part, so if someone else comes in and contradicts my answers it's almost certainly them who are in the right.

1) _ræsa (út)_, means "wake up" here, as far as I can tell; _fasteignasali_ means "real estate agent"

2) _raunveruleikur_ = something like "actual reality", I think. _öllum opinn_ means "all open" and _meðan húsrúm leyfir_ means literally "while house room permits", i.e. while there are still rooms available in the house. So the full meaning seems to be roughly "that reality is open while there are still rooms available". That doesn't seem to make much sense; *however*, it looks like the word _húsrúm_ is also somtimes used figuratively to mean "truth", "reality", making the sentence a piece of clever word play.

3) _ljúka sér af_ = "finish what you're doing"

4) _fölur_ means "pale" and _nár_ means "corpse", so _náfölur_ means "pale as a corpse". I don't know what _blámað_ means though. The web hits I get for it are mainly in the phrase _blámað hlaup_ (_hlaup_ meaning "a run"), and considering the context in your phrase -- "the ghostly pale yet [...] face" -- I'm gonna make a wild guess that it means something like "vigorous".

5) _berst_ = passive voice of _bera_ "carry", hence "be carried". I'm more curious as to what _í gulleitri næturbirtunni_ means. "In the pale, yellowish light from the net"?

6) _sköp_ = "fate". But doesn't _rökuð_ mean "shaved" (from _raka_)? "The fates are shaved"? Huh?

7) _lekið_ has to be the supine of _leka_ "to leak". _Hafa lekið_ = "have leaked".


----------



## butra

Magb said:


> 1) _ræsa (út)_, means "wake up" here, as far as I can tell; _fasteignasali_ means "real estate agent"


 
ræsa means wake up or to start ( an engine ) but ræsa út means to call on duty.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, I only had fasteignasala (f) in my head, not the masculine noun for the agent.
Magb... I've never heard the term supine before, (fairly new to Icelandic), what is it?


----------



## butra

Magb said:


> 6) _sköp_ = "fate". But doesn't _rökuð_ mean "shaved" (from _raka_)? "The fates are shaved"? Huh?


 
sköp are the female sex organs.


----------



## AndersH

> Do you have a dictionary? 

Islänsk - svensk ordbok, BF Jansson, Rabén&Sjögren 1989. And these questions are what remain after about 70 lookups  



> 1) _ræsa (út)_, means "wake up" here, as far as I can tell; _
> fasteignasali_ means "real estate agent"


My dictionary says "drain" or "start" which makes even less sense in the context. 



> 2) ... making the sentence a piece of clever word play.


Yupp. I understand every word without looking in my dictionary. I understand nothing of the sentence. That is the problem. 



> 3) _ljúka sér af_ = "finish what you're doing"


Thanks. Not in my dictionary (i heard University of Gothenburg has started a new Icelandic-Swedish dictionary project this year .



> 4) _fölur_ means "pale" and _nár_ means "corpse",


_
Aaaahhhh!! Five stars to you for decyphering that compound!

_


> _blámað _ ... I'm gonna make a wild guess that it means something like "vigorous".


My guess is "bluish".



> 5) _berst_ = passive voice of _bera_ "carry", hence "be carried".


Yupp. But what's the translation and meaning? "flows", "floods", "streams"? Or simply "is carried" (sv:bärs?) Problem is that sv/en straight translations do not make sense in those languages really.



> I'm more curious as to what _í gulleitri næturbirtunni_ means. "In the pale, yellowish light from the net"?


in the yellowish night-light.



> 6) _sköp_ = "fate". But doesn't _rökuð_ mean "shaved" (from _raka_)? "The fates are shaved"? Huh?


Yupp. Indeed. A shaved fate? Noooo.....



> 7) _lekið_ has to be the supine of _leka_ "to leak". _Hafa lekið_ = "have leaked".


Yes, but "leaked" is obviously not the meaning at all here. That's the problem.


----------



## AndersH

butra said:


> sköp are the female sex organs.



Þakka hjartanlega fyrir svarið frá raunverulegum sérfræðingi sem ég held sé vel menntaður í þessu, miklu meira en höfundur orðabókarinnar.



ps "site:is rökuð sköp" on Google results in interesting liks to new texts to learn more colloquial idioms. Didn´t know that so much forum stuff in Icelandic existed on the net.


----------



## AndersH

butra said:


> ræsa means wake up or to start ( an engine ) but ræsa út means to call on duty.



Takk!


----------



## Magb

butra said:


> ræsa means wake up or to start ( an engine ) but ræsa út means to call on duty.



That makes more sense.




Alex_Murphy said:


> Magb... I've never heard the term supine before, (fairly new to Icelandic), what is it?



It's a verbal noun, i.e. a form of a verb that acts like a noun. It corresponds to the past participle in English, so it includes words like "gone", "stolen", "broken", "sung", as well as regular verbs where the past participle and the simple past tense both have the ending -ed. (The Icelandic term is _sagnbót_, which I've mostly seen translated as "supine", but you can basically just think of it as being a past participle.)




butra said:


> sköp are the female sex organs.



Haha, yeah, that makes more sense for sure.




AndersH said:


> > Do you have a dictionary?
> 
> Islänsk - svensk ordbok, BF Jansson, Rabén&Sjögren 1989. And these questions are what remain after about 70 lookups



I kind of misinterpreted the tone of your post. It seemed to me from the way you asked your questions that you were just looking for translations of certain words. Clearly you were at a more advanced level than that.




AndersH said:


> Yupp. But what's the translation and meaning? "flows", "floods", "streams"?



I assumed from the context that it had to be something like that, yeah. The literal English translation "Light that's carried through the window" sounds okay to me too, actually.




AndersH said:


> in the yellowish night-light.



D'oh. _Nætur_ as in "night", of course.




AndersH said:


> Yes, but "leaked" is obviously not the meaning at all here. That's the problem.



It's hard to tell without some more context for what's going on (what are the _dökkir taumar_ exactly?). I just assumed that whatever they were, they'd been leaking through something and were now floating in the water. On a closer reading, that indeed doesn't seem to make much sense.


----------



## butra

Magb said:
			
		

> 2) _raunveruleikur_ = something like "actual reality", I think. _öllum opinn_ means "all open" and _meðan húsrúm leyfir_ means literally "while house room permits", i.e. while there are still rooms available in the house. So the full meaning seems to be roughly "that reality is open while there are still rooms available". That doesn't seem to make much sense; *however*, it looks like the word _húsrúm_ is also somtimes used figuratively to mean "truth", "reality", making the sentence a piece of clever word play.


 
að raunveruleikinn sé öllum opinn meðan húsrúm leyfir. 
that reality is open to everybody while accommodations permit.
Maybe not good English but as close to word by word translation as possible and I believe it can make sense in its context!


----------



## butra

> It's hard to tell without some more context for what's going on (what are the _dökkir taumar_ exactly?). I just assumed that whatever they were, they'd been leaking through something and were now floating in the water. On a closer reading, that indeed doesn't seem to make much sense.


 
Dark streaks (made by something) extend down along them (whoever they þeim are. Could be walls) and have leaked (the streaks themselves or whatever caused the streaks) into the water.
Still trying to do word by word translation.


----------



## AndersH

Aaaaaaa! Taumarnir eru ekki "strings" eða "ropes" (ég hélt að stúlkan væri bundin), frekar "streams"! "Þeim" eru armarnir hennar og þeir eru ekki bundnir með snúru; hún er frekar skorin í armleggjunum. Og taumarnir eru af blóóóóóði.... 

Og seinna kemur fram að hún væri drepin. Helvitis mikið af morðingjum á Íslandi  samkvæmt öllum nútima íslenskum krimmum


----------

